

Mac OS X install base grows to over 6% worldwide, 13% in the US - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/03/mac_os_x_install_base_grows_to_over_6_worldwide_13_in_the_us.html

======
phamilton
13% means 1 in 8 computers are made by Apple. How does that compare to HP,
Dell, Lenovo, Asus, etc.?

It also means that for software and hardware developers, not supporting Mac
means losing 13% of the total market. I imagine that to be higher (in creative
markets) or lower (in enterprise markets) depending on the niche market.

